# [solved] pulseaudio, dbus und bluez "doesn't exist"

## schmidicom

Mir ist seit dem Update auf pulseaudio 3 im log was aufgefallen das mir gar nicht gefällt:

```
-- Logs begin at So 2013-04-28 19:15:18 CEST, end at Mo 2013-05-13 07:34:02 CEST. --

Mai 13 07:33:40 slap pulseaudio[1899]: [pulseaudio] bluetooth-util.c: org.bluez.AudioSource.GetProperties() failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "GetProperties" with signature "" on interface "org.bluez.AudioSource" doesn't exist

Mai 13 07:33:40 slap pulseaudio[1899]: [pulseaudio] bluetooth-util.c: org.bluez.HandsfreeGateway.GetProperties() failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "GetProperties" with signature "" on interface "org.bluez.HandsfreeGateway" doesn't exist

Mai 13 07:33:40 slap pulseaudio[1899]: [pulseaudio] bluetooth-util.c: org.bluez.HandsfreeGateway.GetProperties() failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "GetProperties" with signature "" on interface "org.bluez.HandsfreeGateway" doesn't exist
```

Das "doesn't exist" ist zwar ziemlich eindeutig doch warum fehlt es, ist bluez zu alt oder falsch installiert?

```
schmidicom@slap ~ $ emerge -pv bluez dbus pulseaudio

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ~] sys-apps/dbus-1.6.8-r1  USE="X systemd -debug -doc (-selinux) -static-libs {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] net-wireless/bluez-4.101-r5  USE="alsa cups gstreamer readline test-programs usb -consolekit -debug -pcmcia (-selinux)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python2_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6" 867 kB

[ebuild   R   ~] media-sound/pulseaudio-3.0-r1  USE="alsa asyncns avahi bluetooth caps dbus equalizer gdbm glib ipv6 libsamplerate orc qt4 realtime ssl systemd tcpd udev webrtc-aec -X -doc -gnome -gtk -jack -lirc (-neon) (-oss) (-system-wide) {-test} -xen" 0 kB

Total: 3 packages (3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 867 kB
```

EDIT:

Nach einer längeren Suche mit Google gehe ich mal davon aus das es daran liegt das bluez schlicht und einfach veraltet ist. Und wie diese Bugmeldung zeigt bin ich wohl nicht der Einzige den das stört, fragt sich nur wie lange es dauern soll bis da mal was kommt...

Außerdem vermute ich das genau das auch der Grund ist warum mein pulseaudio 3 auch nicht in der Lage ist für andere Bluetooth-Geräte das Boxenset abzugeben.

----------

## schmidicom

Jetzt ist endlich "net-wireless/bluez" in Version 5 auf meinen KDE-Installationen angekommen und siehe da alle Bluetooth-Probleme sind wie weggezaubert.  :Wink: 

----------

